# Integrating a plaster wall with drywall?



## britt_schaeffer (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm a new homeowner embarking on a big project: my bathroom walls (outside the shower area, of course) are covered with tile about half way up the sides from the floor. The top appears to be plaster. I'd like to remove the tile, many of which are chipped and cracked. However, instead of replacing the tile I'd simply like to put up drywall. My question is this: is it possible to integrate drywall with plaster in a way that actually looks good? I've heard that you can dry wall over plaster, but the bathroom is so tiny as it is that I'd hate to lose any space, and I'm afraid it would stick out around door, etc. Has anyone dealt with something like this before? Suggestions or tips would be GREATLY appreciated - I'm very much a novice! Thank you!!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah. I've done that numerous times. Cut the plaster as straight as possible along the side of a stud. Scab a 2x3 to the same stud, so that the surface of the drywall is flush with the plaster. Shim the remaining studs so that the finished wall will be flat. Tape the seam as you would drywall to drywall.


----------



## britt_schaeffer (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for your advice, 6. :thumbup: When you've done this before, do the two surfaces ending up looking similar? My concern is that you'd be able to tell a textural difference between where the plaster ends and the drywall starts. Would something like a plaster veneer help this? Thanks again for your input!!!!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Taking old tile off the wall is really easy! Just shovel it of with a square mouth spade.
The tiles are likely glued in place with mastic adhesive and when it gets old it loses it strength.
The, you won't have a problem matching surfaces.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The plaster is likely much "slicker" than the surface of the drywall paper and that's where you'll see the difference. The joint itself will be about the same. The best bet would be to "glaze coat" the entire surface (plaster and drywall) with a coat (or two) of joint compound, then sand and paint. Should solve the problem.....


----------

